# Very Poor 1st Audi Experience



## Burfy_66 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thought i'd share my shocking experience buying a Mark 3 Audi TT from Macclesfield Audi.
Firstly the car is excellent but the service was shocking. This is what has happened:
1. They were supposed to Tax the car and told me they had only for me to find out 3 weeks later they had not! Had to sort myself with no apology from them.
2. They lost my V5 document and I had to sort myself weeks later with DVLC
3. They threw some rubber mats in with the car and I've yet to receive them (two months ago) although they maintain they have sent them out but lost them again.
4. They have taken £400 out of my bank account (two months ago) for a service pack which I have not received details for and they have lost the details, so I'm not on their system.......
5. Sent a long email to their branch Manager Mike Singh which has been totally ignored.
6. Complained to Audi UK who said the treatment was shocking and promised to escalate higher (not heard anything)
7. Been told it may take another 2 months to get my money back for the service pack as it turns out the service pack they sold me cannot be used by my local Audi branch.
8. And when we asked how many owners the car had, we were told 1 previous which explained the low 10.5k mileage. Only to find out weeks later when I finally had the V5 that we were the 3rd owner!! Not happy about that! Would still have purchased the car but negotiated a better deal.....
Conclusion: Would I ever buy an Audi again or recommend Audi to anyone? Probably not, although nice car.......

Regards


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Burfy_66 said:


> Thought i'd share my shocking experience buying a Mark 3 Audi TT from Macclesfield Audi.
> Firstly the car is excellent but the service was shocking. This is what has happened:
> 1. They were supposed to Tax the car and told me they had only for me to find out 3 weeks later they had not! Had to sort myself with no apology from them.
> 2. They lost my V5 document and I had to sort myself weeks later with DVLC
> ...


Para 8 sounds like a fraudulent description and hence fraudulent sale. Go back to Audi UK with that query!

By the way, this forum is stuffed with similar experiences, don't let it put you off a great car, just the tossers who sell them :?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Just why, oh why do people ever entertain an Audi main dealership unless it is to source a car, part or service that is totally unsourceable by ANY other means? These people are diabolically disgusting in their behaviour and attitude to customers and treat them with sheer contempt and are just a load of thieving bastard low lifes thinking they have a licence to print money and take every customer to the cleaners whether it be a vehicle sale or vehicle service/part. Pricing for everything is nothing short of obscene!


----------



## RSW (Jan 9, 2015)

Well speaking as an Audi master technician with 25 years at a main erm stealer i believe the terminology is, I can safely say we have great people in the network, agreed there are some substandard ones at times as there are in all walks of business, there are millions of shite so called independants, trust me i speak to 3 a week who dont know their arse from their elbow and want me to fix your cars for them over the phone, or the other option is google i suppose,our prices follow every business model, its called OVERHEADS!!!!!, we have a 6 million pound building, contracted too the manufacturer for 100K worth of training a year, prob the same ammount in special tooling we have too pay for, a whole host of valuable loan cars for your pleasure, the list goes on and on, We are never going to be as cheap as matey down the road with 1 ramp and a phone you can call a taxi from to get back home, Just an element of perspective.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

RSW said:


> Well speaking as an Audi master technician with 25 years at a main erm stealer i believe the terminology is, I can safely say we have great people in the network, agreed there are some substandard ones at times as there are in all walks of business, there are millions of shite so called independants, trust me i speak to 3 a week who dont know their arse from their elbow and want me to fix your cars for them over the phone, or the other option is google i suppose,our prices follow every business model, its called OVERHEADS!!!!!, we have a 6 million pound building, contracted too the manufacturer for 100K worth of training a year, prob the same ammount in special tooling we have too pay for, a whole host of valuable loan cars for your pleasure, the list goes on and on, We are never going to be as cheap as matey down the road with 1 ramp and a phone you can call a taxi from to get back home, Just an element of perspective.


Shut up, man. Your response is ridiculous. Not interested in your absurd suggestions about overheads, buildings and training! The fact of the matter is that AUDI are, like other main dealers, a licence to print money and generally treat the public with utter contempt in their quest to make substantial and immoral profits from vulnerable and highly gullible people.


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I had a similar experience buying my car from the main dealer... great cars crap dealers.

As the car was missold with more owners i would reject the car.... even if you want it... and get a sizeable compensation to keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

The few times I've been into my local Audi main dealer to buy parts (I'd never buy a car from one) has been good. The amount of time they spend faffing around once they have actually acknowledged me gives me all the more time to letch over the women that work there walking around in short skirts and high heels. 8)


----------

